# SS 27.08.16 - Bax #3



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Arnold Bax (1883 - 1953)*

Symphony No. 3

1. Lento moderato - Allegro moderato - Lento moderato - Allegro moderato
2. Lento
3. Moderato - Piu mosso - Tempo I - Epilogue

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry for the later than normal post (I've been swamped today). Anyway it's here and this week it's back to Bax!

I'll be listening to:









David Lloyd-Jones/Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

It's the happy forest for us this weekend. I'll listen to David Lloyd-Jones/Royal Scottish National Orchestra as well.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> Sorry for the later than normal post (I've been swamped today). Anyway it's here and this week it's back to Bax!
> 
> I'll be listening to:
> 
> ...


Same version for me


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Handley/BBC. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll take this one for the weekend.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to Handley/BBC. Looking forward to it.


I'll listen to this as well.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Orfeo said:


> I'll take this one for the weekend.


This one for me to.
Up next .


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I pick this one


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

The only *Bax* left in my collection is a piece called, On the Sea Shore (1908) w. Ulster/Handley.






My *Bax*: Symphony 3 (1929) default will be the great go-to Anon at YT.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to Handley/BBC. Looking forward to it.


Ditto for me too.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Bax. I'll sit this one out


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Mika said:


> View attachment 88259
> 
> I pick this one


A set I've been neglecting for the past couple years. Will give it a spin this morning.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> The only *Bax* left in my collection is a piece called, On the Sea Shore (1908) w. Ulster/Handley.


It sounds like you're no longer a fan.

Anyway, today it's Handley.


----------



## Classical Music Fan (Nov 21, 2015)

I'll go with Lloyd Jones on YT.


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

Although my collection is quite comprehensive, this symphony didn't happen to be there, so I went to the YouTube link that Vaneyes provided, and I'll have to acquire a copy the next time I order a few things. This piece appeals to me in the same way that much of the work of Vaughan Williams does - it creates a complex and colorful sound world that fills the room and draws me in. There seems to be a lot going on, and I think it would reward repeated listening.

I have recordings of a few scattered works by Bax in my collection, but I just haven't gotten around to exploring his music as much as I have that of some of his contemporaries. Perhaps it is time to take a closer look.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Orfeo said:


> I'll take this one for the weekend.


My choice too, but it has to wait until Monday.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bryden Thomson for me as well. I have all 7 symphonies (and loads of other orchestral works) in this Chandos series, love the composer.


----------

